# im a total NOOB!



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

I just picked up 4 RB piranhas from the local pet shop. they are babys that are about 1 in. long. These guys are sweet! for now ill just call them "The Bois".







Right now i have a 10 gallon tank and a undergravel filter. I know ill have to upgrade to bigger tank in a month or two. before i put THE BOIS in i treated the water. What is the appropiate temperature range? right now im at 78 and they are hanging by the heater. I got bloodworms to feed them for now.. they dont seem to notice them when they float on the surface. they will eat them when they sink to eyelevel. why dont they eat them at the surface???

thanks


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

ouch! I don't think you tank is cycled..read on how to cycle


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

where would i look for the procedures of cycling?? FAQ or search the forums


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> What is the appropiate temperature range? right now im at 78 and they are hanging by the heater.


you can bump it up to 80 -81 deg but this will increase their appetite as they will be more active. also you can try to submerge the bloodworms with your hand first so it sinks as a clump. a ten gal will be ok for awhile but make sure you add a airstone or drop the water level a bit, so you have some water ripples on the surface. they will get them at the surface if they are hungry enough, but with you standing there watching them they are a lil skittish.

congrats with your lil guys


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

ok i did cycle the water with this stuff the guy at pet shop gave me. its called bacter vital. i put in 20 drops then i have to put in 20 more tomorrow and then the next day and itll be good.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

i was just reading the back of the cycling stuff and it says i should use it weekly after the cycle is established. should i do this or can i ignore it. that could get very costly!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

no_mercy said:


> i was just reading the back of the cycling stuff and it says i should use it weekly after the cycle is established. should i do this or can i ignore it. that could get very costly!!


 Nope, there's no need to continue using anything once the cycle is established. The bacteria that digest the fishes' waste will maintain themselves.

I'm not familiar with that product you're using. What are the ingredients?

An impotant thing to own right now is a aquarium water test kit that measures ammonia and nitrite. New aquariums are notorious for building up high levels of ammonia and nitrite, which could poison your fish.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

this is what it says the contents are:

benficial bio-catalyst nutrient-stabilizing solution dervied from aquatic botanical and mineral extracts.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

This may help a little

http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle1.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle2.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle3.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle4.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle5.html
http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle6.html

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

Psycho, those are good links. 
Here is another cycling link off the P-Fury Articles page:
Cycling Article


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

Dont worry about adding that cycling stuff. I am the Microbiology supervisor at the local hospital laboratory and I cultured some of those Bacteria additives. There is more Bacteria per turd of P-poop than one tank will ever need to cycle. Just let nature take its course and like always monitor Ammonia levels when cycling. Watch nitrites if they get too high then add a little salt. Then Nitrates should rise. After that Nitrates should be controled by partial water changes. You will have to upgrade in a very short time so plan on it in a month or two if you want to keep em. They grow very fast. Mine grew from 1" to 7" since purchase date of 5-21-03. Try some beefheart cut in little cubes they will probably like it.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Psycho, those are good links.
> Here is another cycling link off the P-Fury Articles page:
> Cycling Article


 That one is the last one on my list lol


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

where do i get this "beef heart"?? supermarket?


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

by the time to upgrade, look into power (hang on) filters, canister filters, and wet/dry filters. i like them better than under gravel filter...just simple thought. good luck...


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah Beef Heart is sold at Petco in a little card with about 12 little cubes for about 5 bucks but as you already see young p's are very hungry. Wont last long. I get mine from a super Walmart. Only one in the local area has it. It is about 50 cents a pound. I cube it up and get those little craft bags about 1" by 2" and put some in there to freeze. I get out a bag about everyother day so the rest doesnt spoil. Has worked pretty good so far.


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

get a 29gallon, I think all starter NOOBS should get a 29 not a 10...the 10 gallon should be banned!









yea undergravel filters are worthless in my opinion...thats why they make gravel syphons, in a 10 gallon its impossible to use a gravel syphon because you end up taking out all the water...

get a 29 gallon...while yer at it get a 55;p


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

trick095 said:


> I am the Microbiology supervisor at the local hospital laboratory and I cultured some of those Bacteria additives.


 What species do you culture?


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

I culture anything under the sun. If it grows in the envornment I can culture it. The cycle stuff has Bacillus genus bacteria in it. A cousin to Bacillus anthracis more commonly known as anthrax. There are a lot of bacteria that will degrade ammonia and nitrites to nitrates. Most of the stuff I see is clinical revelance to the Human species. Pseudomonas, Streptococcus and a lot of Staphylococcus things like that. Like I said before one P turd will do perfect. That stuff grows like wildfire. Aquariums are usually 80 degrees which is plenty warm for any bacteria to thrive.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info... I was asking because (like you said) there are various bacteria that will oxidize ammonia and nitrates, but DNA testing has shown that specific strains are required in nitrification of an aquarium system. What was thought to be certain species of Nitrosomonas and Nitrobacter (due to sewage treatment plant studies), was proven not to be true by Marineland Labs.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

hehe..."the Bois"


----------



## cts206 (Feb 6, 2004)

daaaym man, i dont know jack about taking care of fishes. i never cycled the water or anything. what does ammonia burn look like? i had the piranhas for about 3-4 months and they are about 4". they seem to be doing fine. some of them have spots of grey, is that ammonia burn? what should i do?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

no_mercy said:


> where do i get this "beef heart"?? supermarket?


 Butchers!!!


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

how are they now?


----------

